# Dallas area meetups/groups?



## Fox4Flyer (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey Furs,

I am relocating to the DFW area....  Does anyone know of any local meetups/groups??

Thanks,
F4F


----------



## Nartina (Feb 16, 2018)

I live in Dallas, unfortunately, I have no idea about meetups or groups or anything. Sorry.


----------



## Fanstar1 (Apr 8, 2018)

From the area too, wondering about that.


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Apr 9, 2018)

Do we need to start one!?


----------



## Ito Hitsuji (Apr 14, 2018)

That should totally happen. 5 members right there. And my friend, who would go, makes 6!


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds like a plan to me!  There has to be a lot more....  If you start it they will come? (Field of dreams ref)


----------



## Ito Hitsuji (Apr 15, 2018)

Agreed. The question is where. I live North of Dallas and not sure of a good place or time...or how often these things happen, really.

Monthly sounds doable. We can meet anywhere as long as we aren't in fursuits. But if we add fursuits, we have to get permission from the establishment....

Ideas?


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Apr 18, 2018)

Monthly sounds reasonable....

I think the venue could be variable depending on the desire of the group. Maybe have a "normal" meeting place with excursions for mini golf (in suit ) or other fun activity? 

I would like the opportunity to wear my suit, not necessarily every time but occasionally would be nice.

I am west of Ft Worth a bit, but happy to drive.

F4F


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Apr 20, 2018)

Do you guys have any ideas for venue or activities?

I am very new to the area so I may not be much help initially in finding a place....

F4F


----------



## Ito Hitsuji (Apr 25, 2018)

I found the others on Telegram. Dallas Zoo Sat at 9am.

dfwfurs.weebly.com and the Telegram is dfw events channel


----------



## Fox4Flyer (Apr 25, 2018)

That's fantastic!!  Thank you for doing the homework on this!  

See you at an event!

F4F


----------



## Ito Hitsuji (Apr 26, 2018)

Awesome. Come say hi. I'll be the short one with short hair. With another shorty next to me with long hair.


----------



## Garrett Bruton (May 9, 2018)

Howdy Y'all I live a few minutes north of Fort Worth and would like to join y'all next time ya meet up


----------



## Ito Hitsuji (May 9, 2018)

Sounds awesome, check the weebly site or the telegram for next meetings.


----------

